# Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Here are some pics of us. We live in the sweet, quiet, peaceful Medival village of Münnerstadt, in a mountainous region called "The Rhön," in Bavaria, a Bundesland (state) in Germany.

For those who don't know us:

Grimm is 2.5 years old, Czech lines, friendliest dog on Earth, has impulse control issues, and did I mention that he's _friendly_?







He also is in training as my seizure response Service Dog.

I am Patti, I will be returning to The States to live in New England this fall. I'm recently widowed, so you can see in the pics much of my hair has fallen out from the grief. Weird side-effect.







Hoping it grows back someday!

Anyway, we greet you from Münnerstadt!



























Oh, dear.. here Grimm is trying to flirt with the photographer. Grimm kept wanting to bolt over and kiss him. Did I mention impulse control issues? And friendliness?










Why yes, Grimm _is_ goofy.







How didja guess?









Here we are BOTH smiling!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

Patti - Thank you for the pictures!! Doesn't Grimm look absolutely stunning in his vest. The last picture he actually looks like he is trying to be a little threatening...lol


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

These are great pictures Patti.. and Grimm is looking stunning as usual.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

Patti I absolutely LOVE that last picture of you and Grimm!!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

You guys are VERY cute!!!
I wish I were there, I love Bavaria and would be great to meet you...
Thank you for the lovely pictures.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I just added another pic.. so.. not sure, do you guys like the ears-down pic? Funny, this is the most PUSHY dog, who just has to know "Who's the boss?? You or me, huh? Huh??" and yet, he greets everyone with ears _down_ and a big doofy grin.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

What wonderful pictures!!!! So glad you posted them!! Grimmi is handsome and you look relaxed. I hope all is well with you.


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

Grimm is a beautiful boy and you guys look like an awesome team. He may be friendly with everyone but he looks like he loves his Mom.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

He looks so mature, Patti! Thank you for sharing with us.
Sheilah
P.S. You need to eat more! Come visit us in Idaho and my husband will make tons of his awesome pasta salad for you.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

Beautiful pictures of you and your dog.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

Great pictures! Grimm is one handsome man! Much good luck on your relocation.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

Beautiful Pics Patty, so glad to see you two are doing beautifully!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

Patti - that last picture is perfect! And I love the ears down, doofy look. What a wonderful boy and I'm so glad for you that he's there with you. I know he's a lot of company and I know you feel safer having that big lug by your side. You both look great!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

Patti and Grimm... awesome pictures.. they just really touched my heart & soul.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

Grimm is a VERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRY special dog!


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

Patti welcome to new england when you get here.The doofinator-Grimm may be doing ears down as a means of saying trust me.but think he is such a smart furperson he may trying to get a paw up on those he accepts into his pack.


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

I think my favorite is the second photo. You are looking down at Grimmi with a I know what you are thinking and you better not!" look and he's got this, "Hey, how yoouu doin'" look at the camera.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

Wow, Patti - it's good to see you. I feel as if I practically know you from your posts. You have a lovely smile and Grimm is absolutely stunning!

Hope you are doing well and that your move back to the States goes smoothly.


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

He's beautiful! I love his name.


----------



## cjauch (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

Great pictures! I love the ears down photo... And Bavaria is such a wonderful place.

Hopefully Trooper will get to meet you both when you return to new england!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

Fantastic pictures Patti!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

Wonderful pictures. Grimmi is soooooooo handsome!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks, Jen and everyone! The ears down, grinning like a fool, tongue hangin' picture is what you see right before he just loses it and bursts towards you to kiss you.


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

Nice photos! Good luck with your move back to the States. And Grimm looks like a keeper!!


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

Great pictures, Patti. Welcome back to the States.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

<span style='font-size: 23pt'>*GRIMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMSTER*</span>

OMG look how handsome he is!!








love the pics Patti 

Make sure you tell Grimm Auntie Dawn and cousin Bulldozer can't wait to finally meet you both!!

Love th pics you can just see the love he has for you!!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

Love the last pic of you two. Nice to see a smile on your face Patti.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

Yes, nice to see a smile on both of you! Grimmi almost has a mature look in his eyes - almost!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

Patti, I love the pics!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*



> Originally Posted By: BrightelfThanks, Jen and everyone! The ears down, grinning like a fool, tongue hangin' picture is what you see right before he just loses it and bursts towards you to kiss you.


That's exactly what I thought when I saw that picture too. And I wanted the end result!!









You both look great, Patti. He looks so important with his lovely vest on and you two make a lovely pair.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

OHHHHHH Grimmy-lufagus!!! He's sooooo handsome in his vest!!!









You guys are an awesome pair!! Glad to see you smiling sweeite!!


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

Great pics!! Life is beautiful!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

Patti, what great pictures!

So sorry about the hair loss - did you check with the doctors? 

You look very pretty : )

Grimm is stunning! How did your training go?

Tanya


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You are both so gorgeous ~ the pictures show your strong bond! 
I am glad you are finally able to smile a bit and I am glad to see Grimm has your back. What a handsome protector!!








The 2nd pic isn't a flirt look, but a "just try to get near my mom" look, in my opinion. His eyebrows have emotions.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

Thank you for the pictures, Patti.

You look lovely--and Grimm seems very proud of his vest!


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

Great pictures of you and Grimm Patti. The two of you look great together. Thanks for posting them. 

Glenn


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

Those are wonderful photos of both of you!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

Thank you, Grimmi greets his fans!


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

Patti, that last picture is a framer!! You and the Grimster both look so beautiful.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

Wonderful pics!!! Grimm is soooooooo gorgeous


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

Great pictures! You guys look good.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

Oh Patti~

I love these pics...they do my heart good to see. My goodness the doofinator is BIIIIIG! He is absolutely gorgeous, stunning, hunka hunka doofy luvvvv. Gia says hubba hubba! And you look great as well, your smile is so warm and pure. Thanks for posting these!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

Yes, he is BIIIIG at about 90 lbs! He hasn't even begun to fill out yet. He sends slurps to byoo-ful Baby Gi!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

Great to see recent pics of the two of you!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*



> Originally Posted By: BrightelfThanks, Jen and everyone! The ears down, grinning like a fool, tongue hangin' picture is what you see right before he just loses it and bursts towards you to kiss you.


Grimm can kiss me anytime!!!!


----------



## SimplySleepie (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

Great pictures Patti!! and it looks like such a beautiful place! He is such a handsome boy


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*



> Originally Posted By: Murphy-Elperroguapo
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BrightelfThanks, Jen and everyone! The ears down, grinning like a fool, tongue hangin' picture is what you see right before he just loses it and bursts towards you to kiss you.
> ...


Me too! Everything they've said! So good to see you two and both looking so good.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

Wow, 90 pounds and still filling out! I didn't know he was that big! He is gorgeous!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

Thank you, everyone. he is my big Doofus. He kisses everyone. We are working on that.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Grimm & Patti in Bavaria, Germany*

Well he can kiss me anytime.... so long as you give himpermission first


----------

